# Song for Dominic Cummings



## Northerner (May 23, 2020)

Dillie Keane (of Fascinating Aida)






(Contains one bad word)


----------



## Inka (May 23, 2020)

I love Fascinating Aida   

That’s a great song - although I did initially think it was going to be The Rules Don’t Apply To Me after yesterday’s Cummings news of his ‘essential’ 200+ mile trip. 

On a serious note, it really annoys me seeing some comments on social media about “only” old people, disabled people and those with underlying conditions being affected. Like they (we) don’t count.


----------



## C&E Guy (May 23, 2020)

On The Road Again
Go Now
Driving In My Car
Travelling Light
Here I Go Again
Get Back
Drive
Up, Up And Away
Road To Nowhere


----------



## Northerner (May 23, 2020)

Inka said:


> On a serious note, it really annoys me seeing some comments on social media about “only” old people, disabled people and those with underlying conditions being affected. Like they (we) don’t count.


Indeed. I think something like half the population fits into one or more of those categories  And let's also not overlook the fact that there are probably millions of people with undiagnosed Type 2 diabetes in the population, with many more in the 'pre-diabetic' category. That's an awful lot of people who really DO matter and the country couldn't function without  Even if you don't fit any of those categories you can be severely affected by the loss of friends or family members who do  This virus affects us ALL.


----------



## robert@fm (May 26, 2020)

C&E Guy said:


> On The Road Again
> Go Now
> Driving In My Car
> Travelling Light
> ...


The Long and Winding Road
Drive My Car
Ticket to Ride
I Me Mine (especially for Dominic Cummings)


----------



## C&E Guy (May 26, 2020)

Going Up The Country
5,000 Miles
My Little Runaway
My Way
Keep On Running


----------



## Eddy Edson (May 26, 2020)




----------



## nonethewiser (May 26, 2020)

Any song with Liar in title lyrics.

All lies before press conference but body language stuttering give game away, surprised no journalist asked him if driving with iffy eyesight was sensible, more so with mrs & child in car, even if it was short journey.  One rule for one, should be sacked immediately.


----------



## trophywench (May 26, 2020)

Wonder what would happen if we suggested driving 30 miles with your wife and child to check if you've recovered from your hypo?


----------



## SB2015 (May 26, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Wonder what would happen if we suggested driving 30 miles with your wife and child to check if you've recovered from your hypo?


I guess it was a coincidence that he chose to do the ‘test drive’ on his wife’s birthday!!!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 26, 2020)

King of my castle
King of the road


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2020)

Phrase of the Day to describe Dominic Cummings' story:

FRACTAL WRONGNESS (rare) - being wrong at every scale - for instance, if someone's opinion seems wrong at first glance, and upon further consideration, even more wrong in different ways


----------



## Contused (Jun 1, 2020)

From the dailymash: 16 injured in this weekend's eye tests


----------

